# Any bloody costume idea's?



## Jaberchtold77 (Sep 16, 2010)

Any creative costume idea's that i could douse myself in blood with? haha. I love using the fake blood. I'm a guy, by the way.


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

Butcher? That is what I had done last year.


----------



## Jaberchtold77 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice, nice. Two year's ago i was "roadkill." I had tire tracks acrossed my shirt (Spray painted a tire black and drove over it) and covered myself with blood. It was awesomeee


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Most of my costumes contain blood. I was a car accident victim one year, complete with tire treads across my body, plexiglass glued on my face and fake intestines coming out. A butcher and had body parts hanging from the apron. I did Little Dead Riding Hood using the intestines (I'm female so that one might not work as well for you). I'm doing a bloody bride this year complete with severed head and machete (you could be a groom). That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------

